# NĂM NHÂN DẦN 2022 NÊN CHỌN CHĂN GA GỐI NỆM MÀU GÌ?



## Cẩm Nhung (2/12/21)

Bước qua năm 2021 với rất nhiều những biến động. Năm cũ sắp qua, năm mới sắp đến, đây cũng là thời điểm chúng ta cùng đón một năm Nhâm Dần với những sự khởi sắc mới. Theo phong thủy, lựa chọn những màu đặc sắc hợp với năm mới (Nhâm Dần 2022) trong các vật dụng sẽ làm tăng tài lộc, vận may và sức khỏe.

Và còn điều gì tuyệt vời hơn nếu phòng ngủ của bạn cũng được trang trí bộ *chăn ga gối nệm* hợp phong thủy mà mang lại nhiều may mắn hơn cho bạn đến như vậy. Cùng *Tatana* tìm hiểu xem năm 2021 nên chọn chăn ga gối nệm màu gì thì phù hợp nhé!
*Màu xanh *






Tông màu này đã xuất hiện và trở nên phổ biến rất nhiều khi sử dụng trang trí trong phòng ngủ. Chọn tông màu xanh, nổi bật, kết hợp nhấn nhá cùng các chi tiết rực rỡ khác. Sản phẩm thiết kế trang trí nhã nhặn, phù hợp với nhiều độ tuổi, dễ dàng vệ sinh và sử dụng. Năm nay chỉ cần sắm bộ *chăn ga gối nệm* bất kì mang sắc xanh là bạn đã bắt kịp xu hướng rồi đấy!
*Màu trắng*






Bộ *chăn ga gối nệm* màu trắng biểu tượng cho sự tinh khiết, gản dị và thanh cao. Màu trắng được cảm nhận như một màu mát mẻ và tươi sáng. Tạo cảm giác thông thoáng, sạch sẽ dễ chịu. SẢn phẩm Drap Tatana có tông màu trắng được thiết kế đa dạng mẫu mã, chất liệu tốt và tạo cảm giác êm ái dễ đi vào giấc ngủ.
*Màu xám*






Màu xám trong năm 2022 thể hiện sự tinh tế nhất định, với bộ drap *Tatana* tông màu xám tạo cảm giác thoải mái, yên tĩnh và thư giãn rất cao. Sắc màu xám có tác dụng làm dịu hệ thần kinh và tâm lý. Chúng góp phần sắp xếp các suy nghĩ, thư giãn, có thể đẩy nhanh sự khởi đầu của giấc ngủ tự nhiên. 
*Màu hồng*






Màu hồng ngọt ngào được cập nhật là xu hướng màu cho năm 2022, tông màu ngập trend sự tươi trẻ và đáng yêu. Gam màu này thể hiện sự nhẹ nhàng, bồng bềnh tạo nên một cảm xúc thoải mái, dễ chịu, thư giãn. Đây là gam màu được ưu tiên sử dụng trong thiết kế phòng ngủ. *Drap Tatana* được thiết kế với tông màu hồng nhạt có các chi tiết kết hợp nhã nhặn, từ trẻ trung cho đến sang trọng. Phù hợp để trang trí cho căn phòng ngủ.
 TATANA


----------

